# replaced for a dog!!!



## lies (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all, I need some opinnions
First my husband and i have been married and without sex for four years.he has no sex drive. When I can't control my moods we discussed it and he always says he will get help.but nothing happens well now we just bought a house and yesterday he boguht a dog eventhough I had told him no dogs until we get a baby. But he could not wait!! And got him. I feel very dissapointed. Am I being selfish???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lies (Aug 29, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Well... This wasn't what I was expecting based on the forum and the thread title...



C


----------



## deb9017 (Nov 8, 2010)

PBear said:


> Well... This wasn't what I was expecting based on the forum and the thread title...
> 
> 
> 
> C


I was a little nervous at first when I saw the area it was posted and the title!!

I think that bringing a dog into a house is a pretty big decision, and not something that someone should do unless all involved parties are in agreement. It is a big commitment on everyones part, and he should have taken your feelings into consideration.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

deb9017 said:


> I was a little nervous at first when I saw the area it was posted and the title!!


Yea this thread could really stand to moved to another focused topic.

ewww.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

too funny


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

anyone else having flash backs of sexy Kelly and the Stud from Clerks 2?

I think honestly, its better in the long run that you got the dog first. Training a dog properly and putting the time and effort required to have a healthy, happy, well trained, mentally stable dog is hell when there's a screaming drooling yanking biting needy infant around. Train and socialize the dog first, get it used to children, and then bringing a kid home sounds wayy less stressful and much easier. Dogs don't come home perfect, you have to mold them, and on my pet forum I've seen many many many "what do I do?" threads because someone has kids or an infant or both and just brought home a dog not realizing how much time and effort they actually require from you.

But perhaps, seeing how he handles the dog and the responsibilities will give you insight into how life with children will be. You haven't been replaced, he's probably just hoping you'll fall in love with the dog and forget you wanted kids for a while.


----------

